# Fabricar rectificador de corriente



## gruberick (Sep 13, 2007)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y un poco iniciado en el mundo de la electronica... quiero que me ayuden a fabricar un rectificador de corriente... en concreto necesito hacer dos cosas a la vez...   DE 12V CA  convertirlos a 8.5V CD ... podrian ayudarme  a fabricar ese circuito, porfabor diganme que componentes necesito especificamente  y el diagrama  (necesito convertir esos 12v CA  (provenientes de una fuente de poder de pc) a 8.5V DC para alimentar a un PLAYSTATION 2 SLIM que tengo)  

Espero y puedan ayudarme con este circuito amigos, les deseo buen dia....

saludos desde México....


----------



## pepepuerto (Sep 13, 2007)

Hola, te mando información sobre el tema ,espero te ayude ,suerte un saludo
http://www.unicrom.com/Cir_guia-diseno-fuente-alimentacion.asp


----------



## electrogomez (Oct 17, 2007)

aqui tienes una fuente de 8,5 V cc de alida alimentada en 12V ac y de salida mas menos unos 500mA, te aconsejaria que le pusieras un disipador al regulador lm7812


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

Yo aconsejaria una con un LM317T regulable, con un preset la pones en el voltaje que quieras y la dejas ahi.

Saludos.


----------



## electrogomez (Oct 17, 2007)

si tu idea es mucho mejor con un lm317t y te ahorras los diodos y asi puedes variar la salida de tension


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola.

Espero te ayude este circuito.

Chao.

elaficiomado


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 18, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Yo aconsejaria una con un LM317T regulable, con un preset la pones en el voltaje que quieras y la dejas ahi.
> 
> Saludos.


Exacto amigo para que con el preset y un multimetro puedas establecer bien el voltage de salida. ademas te protege de sobrecarga y cortocircuito.


----------

